
NASA makes entire media library publicly accessible and copyright free (2017) - bookofjoe
https://images.nasa.gov/
======
ksaj
If I had the appropriate skill, I would map out the "face" on Mars and create
a 3D app that lets you look from any arbitrary vantage point, and move the sun
around anywhere you want in order to emulate the different times of day,
season, etc.

It would be interesting to see from that how the optical illusion works, and
also dispel the lingering belief some have carried over that NASA (for
whatever reason they ever would do such a thing) blew it up with nukes.

I think such an app would be quite popular for at least 15 minutes. Ample
resources are available for it.

~~~
yummypaint
I think the steamvr environments feature lets you change the time of day by
dragging the sun around. There is a nice one someone made from the curiousity
rover data that includes a model of the rover itself.
[https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=92814...](https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=928142301)
Google earth vr has a similar thing. I havent seen one for the moon but it
should be possible.

